
Ask HN: How do you share photos? - neil_s
Having just been on a vacation, I have mid-sized (~200) collection of photos I&#x27;d like to share with friends and family.<p>There seem to be a bunch of sharing options out there, which one do you use?<p>I need a network that either the recipient doesn&#x27;t need to use, or is likely to be using already (aka Facebook), where I can control specifically the list of people who see the album, and where I can choose a couple of different subsets to show different groups of people.
======
khedoros
I've used Dropbox, Google Photos, and Facebook. Dropbox lets me generate a
link and email it to whoever I need to, but doesn't really have access control
besides that. Facebook controls access, but degrades the picture quality and
isn't accessible to everyone I know. I haven't used Google Photos as often,
and the people I've used it with had Google accounts already, but I think that
provides a mix of features (access control through shared albums, ease of
sharing through generated links, etc). For some people, I just bring a flash
drive with photos on it. What's easiest and best depends on who I'm trying to
share with.

If I had the time, I'd build an OwnCloud server. It would make it more
convenient to keep control of my own data.

------
Amir6
In my case I have a self hosted OwnCloud setup on VPS which I use to share the
photo folder (via link) and everybody can download all or selected number of
images based on what they want. My friends though, usually send links from
Google Drive/Dropbox to a Zip file with all the images in there. I personally
do not like FB or others as they degrade the images and more importantly for
privacy reasons.

I hope this helps:)

------
revorad
I use Whatsapp, Facebook, Dropbox, and sometimes Google photos. They all have
pros and cons but are good enough.

------
sidcool
Been using Google Photos happily for almost a year now.

